# John Deere 5410



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

I have a 5410 that has a small oil leak on right side of motor. It's coming from somewhere behind the starter. Has anyone seen this before. I've looked on the jd parts catalog but don't really see the starter area on there. Thanks!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

First order of business would be to determine the exact location of the leak....and sometimes that entails some sheetmetal removal.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

newholland650 said:


> I have a 5410 that has a small oil leak on right side of motor. It's coming from somewhere behind the starter. Has anyone seen this before. I've looked on the jd parts catalog but don't really see the starter area on there. Thanks!


Gonna be tough with a parts book....need a service book or just start methodically removing things to see if you can locate the source of the leak. Good luck


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My WAG would be engine oil sender or flywheel housing gasket is leaking.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's really hard to see without taking the loader and starter off lol. If it pours out I reckon I'll have to. Just seeing if anyone knew before had to do that.


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

It's really more of a seep right now but those usually end up leaking eventually. And it's motor oil as well


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

Is the crankcase vent tube on that side? Maybe the tube fell off? Kinda looks like an oil "sheen" and not really a leak.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

newholland650 said:


> It's really hard to see without taking the loader and starter off lol. If it pours out I reckon I'll have to. Just seeing if anyone knew before had to do that.


Quick attach loader?


----------



## newholland650 (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes it's a quick attach loader so it won't be bad to take off. And I wiped it up in that pic. But it's not a bad leak by no means yet


----------

